# How much support?



## Darkrose (Feb 4, 2013)

Looking to set up my first serious cichlid tank, and have been kicking around several ideas for a tank stand...

I'm torn between making my own wood stand, and making my own using metal industrial shelving, as off-the rack stands just don't do it for me, and seem overpriced for what you get...

My question is this:
How much weight capacity do you need for a 75 gallon tank?

I've figured up water weight around 650lbs, calculator showed 100lbs of sand for 2" depth (not decided on substrate, just kicking around numbers) so we're at 750 already, plus rocks, 3D background, tank itself, hood, lights, etc. (Probably going to run a canister filter below, so that shouldn't be a weight additon.

Would you trust industrial shelving rated 1000 or 1100lbs per shelf? I've found some 2000lb per shelf load ratings, but they don't seem to come in the size I'm looking for (48Wx24D), and with shelving I can add a tank later if I ever expand, or use it for other storage...

Anyone else gone this route? And if you have, any idea on a bottom shelf "surround" to hide the filter and such?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Good question!

There can be slight variations between the different glass aquarium manufacturers on the weight of a 75G tank. Any decor, sand, rocks, etc. will displace some of the water in the tank, thereby reducing the amount of water. Aqueon specs state a 75G tank filled with water weighs 785 lbs. Marineland state 697 lbs. A wooden canopy could add anywhere from 20 lbs to 50 lbs or more, depending on the wood species and construction method.

I don't know what the safety factor load is for determining dead weight for metal industrial shelving units. Personally, I would choose the 2000 lb per shelf load rating. I look at how the shelf is supported to the uprights, i.e., pegs, slots, clips. The gage of the metal is important, as well as the type of shelving material, i.e., wire, plywood, MDF, etc.

I've looked at the local home improvement store 'industrial' shelving and I wouldn't consider some of the products because they didn't seem sturdy enough. I am using a commercial style extra high capacity bulk rack (shelf rating 2750 lbs) for six 30G tanks, with three tanks per shelf. It wasn't necessary for tank sizes I'm using but allows me to upgrade in the future to larger tanks if I want.

You can check Global Industrial as they sell racks of varying dimensions and shelf load capacity. I purchased the above rack from them.

It may just be easier to build your own using 2x construction. There are some good examples of stands in the DIY section of the forum. We built a stand for a 125G tank using plans by Rocket Engineer from Reef Central, here is the link DIY stand


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Regarding wood strength, 3/4 plywood is sufficient for a 75g. Some prefer 2x4 for a simpler, albeit, heavier stand.


----------



## Darkrose (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks. If I go with shelving, it is industrial, but they do sell some at my local home improvement stores out of 14ga steel, and if I go the shelving route, there won't be a wooden canopy, just glass canopy and LED lights.

I've seen some good ideas on DIY stands using doubled 2x4s, which would be covered (in my case) with either hardwood, or hardwood plywood... But would also be quite heavy...


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Darkrose said:


> Thanks. If I go with shelving, it is industrial, but they do sell some at my local home improvement stores out of 14ga steel, and if I go the shelving route, there won't be a wooden canopy, just glass canopy and LED lights.
> 
> I've seen some good ideas on DIY stands using doubled 2x4s, which would be covered (in my case) with either hardwood, or hardwood plywood... But would also be quite heavy...


Most of the plans for stands built from 2 x 4s are seriously overkill.There is usually twice as much wood as necessary to make a safe, solid stand


----------



## Darkrose (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, from working in a machine shop, I've got no problem with overkill, it makes me feel safer, lol.

I think I found a local solution, 48Wx24Dx72H shelving, 2500 lbs per shelf, cheaper than most of the units I can find online, and will allow room for expansion down the road if I want another tank.

Now debating between 75gallons and 90 gallons


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I forgot to mention this when discussing the metal rack, check the exact tank dimensions as well as the inside rack dimensions. The dimensions given for the rack may be the overall length from outside post to outside post and not the length of the beam that runs from post to post. Tank dimensions will vary between manufacturer's so a 48" long tank may actually be slightly longer due to the plastic trim.

Oh the great tank debate! Pretty soon you'll be looking where you can fit another tank in.


----------



## Darkrose (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, the measurement thought crossed my mind also... The problem is I needed to get the shelving first just to have somewhere to set the tank... guess I'll need to reverse my order...

The 75g I was looking at is the Top Fin brand I believe, so if anyone has exact outside dimensions of the bottom lip?


----------



## Darkrose (Feb 4, 2013)

It appears I found the answer already... I love my smartphone...

Apparently Top Fin is made by Aqeon, and their wesbite lists their 75 and 90 gallon tanks at 48.5" width... definitely have to check that out...


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

+1 for industrial shelving. I'm going that route myself soon. You can always wrap it in wood later on if you want a cleaner look. You can hang the lights too from the upper level not having to deal with moving **** out of the way to get in the tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with Steve. My boyfried hated the look of my first industrial metal rack and made a wood frame overlay for the front and sides of the rack that we stained to match our other 125G stand.


----------

